# Downloads being blocked because no digital signature



## IronArmz (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm tryin to DL AIM and ADOBE on my XP machine, but windows keeps blosking the install withthe error message:

"This file was blocked because it does not have a valid digital signature that verifies it's publisher"

I was able to download Ad-Aware, but not these other programs.

Can someone help me out?

Thanks - Matt


----------



## tummypony86 (Mar 28, 2005)

Right click on Internet Explorer on your Desktop and choose/Properties/Advanced. Scroll down and check off "Allow software to run or install even if the signature is invalid".


----------



## IronArmz (Dec 2, 2005)

god praise your shoes! you are very good man, yes. very good man indeed,


----------

